# EKKA! taking over the world?



## jonseredbred (Dec 20, 2006)

WARNING -JUST IN..................

picture proof of an Australian terrorist plot to control the minds of American youth via innocent looking tree removal video's.

watching these video's will turn your children into crying zombies, pulling their hero's hat over the eyes and attacking!

MERRY CHRISTMAS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ekka (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL


----------

